# Drop Shot - Recoil Rig



## Rannebert (14. Oktober 2013)

Moinsen,

jemand schon mal Erfahrung im Selbstbau von einem Recoil Rig zum Dropshotten gemacht?

Hab das letztens mal gesehen, und fands recht interessant zum ausprobieren. In jenem Video war die Rede von elastischem Nähfaden, den man wohl in jedem Haushaltsbedarf finden kann.
Hat das jemand schon mal ausprobiert, bzw. bessere Alternativen dazu gefunden, so es denn welche gibt?
Ich sehe es nicht ein, wenn es für kleines Geld selber zu knoten geht, da irgendwem Geld in den Rachen zu werfen, nur damit dann ein toller Name drauf steht!

Und mal davon ab, weiss ich eh nicht so genau, ob das wirklich hierzulande den erwünschten Erfolg bringt, oder ob das einfach zuviel Bewegung in den Köder schafft.


----------



## Zander Pille (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Drop Shot - Recoil Rig*

Sieht mir sehr nach gummifaden mit mantelgewebe aus... es gibt extrem dünne gummifäden mit einem synthetischen mantelmatel. Diese dürften deinen Wünschen entsprechen. Ich selbst verwende gerne eine Kombination aus Gummifaden und und monofiler. Mono länger als den Gummifaden so das sie ne leichte bucht bildet und dann beides einhaken ist sehr leicht!:vik:
Gruß die Pille für den Fisch


----------



## Rannebert (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Drop Shot - Recoil Rig*



Zander Pille schrieb:


> Sieht mir sehr nach gummifaden mit mantelgewebe aus... es gibt extrem dünne gummifäden mit einem synthetischen mantelmatel. Diese dürften deinen Wünschen entsprechen. Ich selbst verwende gerne eine Kombination aus Gummifaden und und monofiler. Mono länger als den Gummifaden so das sie ne leichte bucht bildet und dann beides einhaken ist sehr leicht!:vik:
> Gruß die Pille für den Fisch




Ich nehme an, das hat den Vorteil, dass man nicht ewige Meter ins Gummi zieht, bevor man das Blei dann endlich mal versetzen kann? Und was für Gummifaden nimmst Du wohl so?

Powergummi müsste ich mir mal anschauen, bisher noch nie in der Hand gehabt....


----------



## Zander Pille (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Drop Shot - Recoil Rig*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Ich nehme an, das hat den Vorteil, dass man nicht ewige Meter ins Gummi zieht, bevor man das Blei dann endlich mal versetzen kann? Und was für Gummifaden nimmst Du wohl so?



Ich habs mir Recht einfach gemacht |supergri 
Bei mir im Laden kann man ganznormale Gummischnüre kaufen und aus denen hab ich mir die gummifäden rausgefriemelt|rolleyes

Ich vermute mal das du die etwas längere Monofile meinst. Ja die dient dazu damit ich kein Kaugummie vom Boden kratze....

hat mich aber einige zeit gebraucht bis ich wusste wie dick das gummifädchen sein darf. Das ist von Gewicht zu Gewicht (blei) unterschiedlich. Da heißt es dann probieren 

Gruß die Pille für den Fisch


----------



## Rannebert (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Drop Shot - Recoil Rig*

Klingt sinnvoll. Muss ich bei Zeiten mal in diversen Läden schauen, was ich so finde, und was zu meinen üblichen Bleigewichten passen könnte...

Aber  momenten steht mein Auto auf dem Hof und wartet auf Ersatzteile, daher  komm ich gerade nicht so einfach ans Wasser und habe die Zeit genutzt und mir ein  paar Spinnerbaits gebastelt. Das war schon lange in Planung, fertig kaufen war mir da auch zu teuer! #h
Die wollen jetzt natürlich erstmal  getestet werden, auch wenn die krautige Notwendigkeit ja langsam nicht  mehr beseht.
Aber irgendwelchen Unrat zum drin angeln findet man ja in jedem Gewässer!


----------



## BronkoderBär (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Drop Shot - Recoil Rig*

Einfach mal in der Nähabteilung schauen, da gibts auch umwobene Gummischnürchen die sich so weit dehnen bis das Gewebe es nicht mehr zulässt.


----------



## JonnyBannana (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Drop Shot - Recoil Rig*

muss das thema mal wieder hoch holen.

hab mir mal paar videos angesehen, halte das für ne ganz nette variante grade bi zickigen winterzandern.

hat mal jemand power oder feedergum als gummi getestet?


----------



## fischbär (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Drop Shot - Recoil Rig*

Schau Dir mal das hier an:
http://www.amazon.de/gummiband-transparent/s?ie=UTF8&page=1&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Agummiband%20transparent

Sind PU-Fäden. Ob's was bringt? Ich bezweifle es.


----------



## rule270 (12. März 2016)

*AW: Drop Shot - Recoil Rig*

Hy
Versuch mal den Gummi den man als Shock absorber beim Federn benutzt oder den man bei Stippruten in die Spitze zieht. Diese Gummies gibt es in verschiedenen Stärken und Härten.
LG
Rudi


----------

